# teaching a puppy the meaning of "no" and more



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"No" isn't the most useful thing.

Get signed up for puppy classes ASAP. You might want to read this paper about dominance...don't worry...your puppy does not have that goal!: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/dominance statement.pdf

Feed all meals through training or food dispensing toys (like "kibble nibble" or "tug a jug")

Get kong toys. Fill with canned dog food. And after your puppy gets this a few times, you can partially and then completely freeze the kong so that it takes longer for the food to come out.

Use toys and play and food toys to help attract your puppy to appropriate items. Puppy proof a room or two so that there isn't as much for him to chew on that is inappropriate

Are you in a high-risk disease area? Do you have friends or family who ahve a yard where you can safely exercise your puppy?
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

Spend some time teaching your puppy what to do (like on his bed, stay still, come when called, retrieve toys, silly tricks) and you will see a BIG improvement.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about your pup - he sounds pretty normal for that age!

Murphy is almost 2 years old, and he has gradually learned the meaning of "no" and of the "eh eh" noise I occasionally make. But it's not something I formally taught him, just something he has caught on to over a long period of time. 

I think you will find that redirecting your pup to behaviors that ARE desirable is a lot easier and a lot more effective than teaching them to just obey the word "no".

Don't worry too much about the affection thing, he is very young and constantly changing. Many puppies are not consistently affectionate or cuddly but then grow into the typical cuddly velcro dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with RedDogs. He should be able to go outside if you have a yard or you can take him in an area where alot of dogs dont go potty. The idea of dogs not going outside comes from you dont want them going around other dogs that have not had their shots or might have something wrong with them or where they go potty. So you can sign him up for puppy classes like kindergarten because the other puppies will have their shots.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

"No," as others have said, isn't as important as redirection and management.

You need to create a space to play with him that's much more boring. If he's learned that you'll chase him, you're about to create a lifelong bad habit. Don't chase him if you don't absolutely have to.

You need to interact with him in a place where he can't injure himself or destroy something important. That way, when he blows you off, you can afford to let him bore himself and come back for more work.

Don't lure him if you can avoid it. It's too easy to end up in a situation where you have to bribe your dog for behavior. Treats can be an important and powerful part of training, but they need to be primarily for rewarding (they don't appear until the moment the dog does the desired behavior) rather than for bribing ("here's a treat, please sit") or luring (though lures can be an important technique if used judiciously).

Here's the situation you want: you're standing in an open room together, but he's prevented from accessing anything inappropriate to chew or anything to hide under. He's been walked and is empty. You have a bunch of treats stashed on you. When he does something you want, you say "yes!" in a chipper voice and produce a treat. If he wanders off, you let him. If he comes back, you're exciting and working for you makes treats appear.

See what I mean? Right now, hiding under a table is really exciting because it produces a fun reaction from you (loud noises and chasing). If you manage the situation right, ignoring you becomes boring fast, and working for you is exciting and rewarding.

Once you get really good at that and have established strong habits (recall, "leave it," sit, etc.), you can use them in other situations where you have less control and they'll actually work.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I agree with RedDogs. He should be able to go outside if you have a yard or you can take him in an area where alot of dogs dont go potty. The idea of dogs not going outside comes from you dont want them going around other dogs that have not had their shots or might have something wrong with them or where they go potty. So you can sign him up for puppy classes like kindergarten because the other puppies will have their shots.


ditto...

He needs to burn off some energy. IMO, not taking a puppy outside because their shot series isn't complete, is over the top. I would just stay away from places that many strange or possible sick dogs toilet. Socialization and exposure to the world around him is very important at this age.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Recently the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behaviorists came out with a paper that addressed the risks and benefits of early puppy classes and came out completely in favor of the classes with certain precautions. Check here.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

hmm, strangely enough, when I picked Summer up at 16 weeks, the only "command" the breeder had taught her was "no". And boy was she good at it. She has never chewed anything (not one!) that isn't hers. The first day when she approached a shoe i tried out the almighty "no" and she backed off and never tried it again.. She was also raised in his home with a 2 year old and she left all his toys on the living room floor alone. Odd! Wonder how the breeder achieved that?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I so agree with Brian. Your pup is a tiny baby! You don't tell a nine week old human baby "NO!"

It's redirecting his attention to his toys and interacting with him playing ball, squeaking a stuffie etc. Same goes for when he begins chewing/teething: redirect and give him an appropriate bone to chew on!

Our puppy is now 16 weeks, he still chews and we do tell him "No Bite" now when he tries to teeth on us but we always offer an alternative.
I'd say get him in a class by 12 weeks when he has had all his vacs.






tippykayak said:


> "No," as others have said, isn't as important as redirection and management.
> 
> You need to create a space to play with him that's much more boring. If he's learned that you'll chase him, you're about to create a lifelong bad habit. Don't chase him if you don't absolutely have to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

all, thanks very much for the comments. ive been taking him out to a little "secure" area twice a day (plus once by the dog walker) where he can run around and explore while being exposed to the noises of a big city. unfortunately because i live in an apartment in a city where space comes at a huge premium, i cant dedicate a room solely to being boring and plain to leave him. but i have been much more focused on providing alternatives for him over the last few days and that seems to have stopped him from being so mischievous. will also be starting puppy classes next week at 11 weeks. needless to say i cant wait for him to have all his shots so he can truly walk around and burn off more energy.

thanks again!
jr


----------

